# NEU Cannondale Flash Rahmen: Hi-MOD BallisTec Save BB30 carbon frame, Gr. L



## Boc-M (9. Juni 2012)

Ich verkaufe meinen neuen, noch nie aufgebauten und wunderschönen Cannondale Flash Rahmen. 


   Model: Hi-MOD BallisTec Save BB30 carbon frame (kein Standard Carbon)
   Größe: L - Large
   Rahmengewicht: 1001 g  - selber nachgewogen - mit dem Schaltauge und dem Kettenstrebenschutz. Das ist ein L Rahmen, also man kann nicht das Kataloggewicht von 950g erwarten, weil das nur für die Größe M gilt.
   Farbe: Magnesium White (weiß-schwarz mit dünnen roten Linien)
   Der Rahmen kann in Braunschweig besichtigt werden.
Über eBay läuft gerade die Auktion (Artikelnummer 280896899618, Ende 17. 06.  22:39:17). Dort kann man eine detaillierte Beschreibung lesen und sich Bilder anschauen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280896899618


----------



## Boc-M (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

noch anderthalb Tage bis zum Kautionsende.

Der Rahmen ist wirklich toll. Außerdem sind Flash Rahmen *komplett ausverkauft* (siehe z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9597850&postcount=3245 )  es wird sonst nichts mehr mit dem Rahmenkauf in diesem Jahr!!!!!

Also Zuschlagen, bevor es zu spät ist! Entweder über eBay oder mir direkt eine Nachricht senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

